# My Dearborn Plow



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Dearborn Plow* 

That is the predesessor to the Ford plow. I purchased one a few months back. A 14"-2 bottom plow...early 40's vintage...The moldboards and shin plates were pretty well rotted through, but it had a massive frame on it, unlike any of the current production ones offered out there. There were numbers on the back of the moldboards, but I wasn't sure they would be any good given the age of the unit. Called the local New Holland dealer, he took the numbers, called me back the next day and said he could get the moldboards for $150 each and I don't recall what he said the shin plates were going for, because of the shocked state of mind I was in over the cost of the moldboards.  I called a couple of other local tractor and implement dealers, they said parts weren't available for some of those old Dearborns. At this point I was becoming a little depressed, I was convinced I had purchased an obsolete plow. Then one evening I was thumbing through my trusty TSC catalog and low and behold it fell open to the moldboard page.  I looked at the part numbers and there was the same number that was on the back of that old rusted out moldboard. There were shin plate and plow shares in it too!! I was feeling better already. I called the local TSC the next day, he could get them sent in from another store in 2 days for $57 each and $8 each for the shin plates. I put in my order. I received the parts as promised and went to rebuilding this magnificent old plow, hooked it up to my 1720 and eased her into the soil. She started rolling out the furrows keenly and crisply. I had to stop a moment and wonder how many fields this old girl had opened up in her day. Here she was, once again all shiny and new, opening up a field at the age of +60.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*I have been looking for a really nice*

Dearborn Plow for quite some time. Everytime I find one it is either too far away to pickup locally (best option) or requires complete restoration! 

There are other places to get parts for these little workers, but the problem is that they are getting harder and harder to find.
Something that doesn't bode well for me locating one for a good price anytime soon. 

In any case, I just absolutely love em! I want to get a 2-bottom plow for my 8N and teach my 1 year old (and my 7 daughter) son
how the "west was won" --- haha - or something like that! 
Post some pics of your plow abd tractor setup!

What a nice "farm reflection" story...same type of story I want my kids to relate to...history, values, etc! Have fun!!!!!

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Plow Pics*

A shot of the plow


----------

